# Anything else?



## suneye (Jul 10, 2021)

Have my digital covid pass and paper one ordered!  Ordered my new uk stickers for number plate and van.  Taken out all meat and dairy products.  Passport renewed.  What else?  anyone travelled in the EU in the last month or so?  What was your experience?


----------



## Tookey (Jul 10, 2021)

Think some countries require 1 or sometimes 2 warning triangles and some require a high vis vest, sure there will be a website out there that lists all the car kit required to get past any anti Brit copper having a bad day. Headlights sorted?


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 10, 2021)

The UK stickers are only required from September, can't remember the exact date. Till then you'll need GB stickers.

Edit: 28 September.


----------



## Snapster (Jul 10, 2021)

You need a fluorescent vest for each occupant of your vehicle and a spare set of bulbs as well as your warning triangle. Make sure you have your insurance and licence with you whenever you are driving ( you don’t get a “producer” in France), and drive on the right.
 Remove any speed camera alerts from your  satnav, ( because speed camera warnings are illegal in many EU countries) and dash cams are also illegal in some.


----------



## GMJ (Jul 11, 2021)

Alongside your insurance you need a green card. Your insurance provider should give you this FOC.

It used to be a requirement that it was printed on green paper but I think that bit has been relaxed now so you can print it at home if emailed to you.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jul 11, 2021)

Spare glasses if you need them for driving


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 11, 2021)

Crossed from Spain into France and then Andorra yesterday with no issues and no checks.


----------



## REC (Jul 11, 2021)

Health insurance? Thought green card was no longer needed, but could be mistaken. Photos of vehicle documentation and personal documentation stored electronically somewhere ( I sent myself an email with attachments, and also on Norton password manager)  and originals in a safe place in vehicle.
Sun cream () Bottle opener/ corkscrew, box of useful tools and quick fix stuff Inc gaffer tape, spare key.....have fun!


----------



## suneye (Jul 11, 2021)

I was thinking about new stuff brexit and pandemic related but these are all good reminders thanks.  In all the tests and certificates it would be easy to forget something basic and important.


----------



## GMJ (Jul 11, 2021)

REC said:


> Health insurance? Thought green card was no longer needed, but could be mistaken.



Yes definitely still needed but doesn't have to be green anymore. 

Its IDP's that aren't needed now (unless you have a n old paper licence or have a licence issued in the Channel islands or IOM.


----------



## myvanwy (Jul 11, 2021)

Incase of breakdown, puncture etc, in Spain you can use a flashing yellow beacon instead of warning triangle.  Oh, and watch out for the new speed limits.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 11, 2021)

Think I will just stay at home.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 11, 2021)

Edina said:


> Spare glasses if you need them for driving


That clever, I use mine for reading.


----------



## mark61 (Jul 11, 2021)

Beam convertors.
Depending where you are going, clean air stickers.


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 11, 2021)

There are some new stickers in France for ,I think, vehicles over 3.5 ton. Argeles Morts or maybe blind spot stickers. May not be legal requirement till next year ? Not sure . Seen vans with them on so put some on ours


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 11, 2021)

You do not require a Green Card now.

The requirement has been dropped.









						UK drivers will no longer need insurance ‘green card’ in EU
					

Brexit requirement to be dropped for UK-registered vehicles, including those from Northern Ireland




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 11, 2021)

jacquigem said:


> There are some new stickers in France for ,I think, vehicles over 3.5 ton. Argeles Morts or maybe blind spot stickers. May not be legal requirement till next year ? Not sure . Seen vans with them on so put some on ours







__





						Angles Morts stickers
					

This is a posting from Caravan Salon Düsseldorf's Facebook page, does any member have any information about these ANGLES MORTS? For those who want to go to France: The expert organization K ÜS points out that since this year all vehicles over 3,5 tonnes with warnings ′′ dead...




					www.caravanclub.co.uk


----------



## Windy6 (Jul 11, 2021)

suneye said:


> Have my digital covid pass and paper one ordered!  Ordered my new uk stickers for number plate and van.  Taken out all meat and dairy products.  Passport renewed.  What else?  anyone travelled in the EU in the last month or so?  What was your experience?


Can we not take dairy and meat in to France now?


----------



## REC (Jul 11, 2021)

Windy6 said:


> Can we not take dairy and meat in to France now?


Quite extensive threads on this elsewhere but no. Brexit means third country rules apply on entering the EU.


----------

